# RESCUE: No. IL - Anyone want a BIG bunny or two?



## BlueFrog (Oct 10, 2008)

Check out these two gorgeous hunks of big bunny love waiting at South Suburban Humane Society for their forever homes! Both are said to be very friendly but would benefit from some additional socialization.

Flemish Giant(ish) girl. Pictures don't do her justice. She is _gorgeous_! 












Big spotted boy, possibly a Flemmie mix.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow that first one is so perfect. Than again so is the second one.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 10, 2008)

:inlove:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 10, 2008)

tonyshuman, was your significant huemin lookin' to find a big sweetie for T-bone? Does T-bone read RO to look for harmony signals?  Can he make her twitter-pat for groomin' kisses?

Wow, bluefrog, these two are just gorgeous. Right on, Alicia!

Aside from beauty being a superficial thing, I hope your note will help them stay on RO as Adopted by an RO Member!!inkbouce:

:sunshine::hearts:

must have pictures, all the time, !!! Thanx for posting the photographs!

silly TF want's a million more buns to join RO and start blogs


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes, bf is looking for a gf for Benjamin. However, we have a line on a recovering gray flemmie here at Dane County--currently recovering from URI and ear mites so we're still waiting to hear about her. Can't have a date until she's better. However, I sent him a link to this post, and I'm sure if it doesn't work out with the local girl that the bf's been pining over for WEEKS we'll probably look into it if this South Suburban girl doesn't have a home by then.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 10, 2008)

That first gorgeous girl looks more like a Palomino, like Elf, than a flemmie.  I wonder if she is? 

hmmmm


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 10, 2008)

It's a lot easier to do dates closeby, tonyshuman. I hope Benjamin wants a girlfriend pillow. Two bonded pairs to admire their adoptive humans in their freetime! :bunnyhug: 

RO gives you options. :hearts:yes:

Dear Elf, girlie at SSHS is like the 7th OR 8th (sheesh) surrendered Palomino at a shelter in the last few months (that i've seen or heard about). YOU are **SO incredibly lucky** to have a mommee who loves you.

~~~

What beautiful bunnies at a shelter... please stay connected to RO so we can follow yer future blog.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 10, 2008)

*
Elf Mommy*, I won't pretend to be a bunny identification expert, by a long shot, but I've seen a purebred Flemmie and a 3/4 Palomino and I'm pretty convinced SSHS was right in calling her a Flemmie. As she was a stray I can't say for sure she's a purebred, but in person she's a LOT bigger and more angular than she looks in that photo.

They also thought the spotted bunny was a Flemmie, but that I'm a lot less convinced of.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 10, 2008)

There was a litter of Pal mixes here in Madison at the WI HRS. There are a lot of meat farmers around here and I bet that's where they're coming from. 
:sad::bigtears:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, she's beautiful, no matter what she is! (the spotted maybe-flemmie is just as cute, but I am partial to the fawn coloring  )

Minda


----------



## myheart (Oct 10, 2008)

The moment I saw the fawn girl, I thought, "She looks like some one I know...." Then it dawned on me that she looks a bit like Elf. I had just finished reading her blog, so I don't know if that influenced my thinking :?. 

Then I decided that she is absolutely gorgeous!!!! I wonder what she tips the scales at....? (hint-hint)

myheart


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 13, 2008)

karla asks, any updates ... ?


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 14, 2008)

The doe has been taken into foster care for an evaluation of her temperament and preferences. So far the news is very good. No word on the boy yet. I will see him on Thursday morning, however briefly, when I stop in to pull a gerbil to go to its new home.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 16, 2008)

Boy, he's a beauty. Probably mad he got stuck with his looks.  

Great news that a foster person can evaluate Palomino's personality.

Barry was a spitball when I withdrew him from shelter, 1st on the hit list for being terminated. Man, you should see him now ... lovin' his Karla girl and kissin' his human maid. 

The world needs more BlueFrogs.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 16, 2008)

You're not going to believe this, but now Catnap has a big agouti and white Flemmie girl found as a stray too! That means in the course of just a few weeks, all three of the shelters I work with closely have gotten in stray Flemmies when we haven't seen one before this entire year. Part of me says this has to be coincidence because the distance between the southernmost and northernmost of these shelters is a good 40 minutes by expressway, but on the other hand, what's behind the sudden flood of feral Flemmies? This new girl is a doll. Everyone urged me to take her home, and I would in a heartbeat if I didn't think Fiona would throw a fit.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 16, 2008)

It's that time of year, according to what I see on Craigslist these days. People with BIG bunnies don't want to have to put them inside or insulate the hutch for the coming winter. That cute little bunny they bought in the spring or at the fair this summer got real big, and they can't leave it outside, can't bring it inside. The girl my bf is waiting on was part of a Flemmie/NZ mix litter from a NZ mama found in Milwaukee (I think). Beautiful mama has a home, her babies are in foster care and all still sick.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 16, 2008)

speaking of big'uns, this lovely lady showed up at DCHS just recently:


----------



## gentle giants (Oct 18, 2008)

Blue Frog...Do you have pics of the Flemmie girl?? I really don't need any more bunnies, but I am so lonely for a Flemmie...


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 18, 2008)

Here you go! She's bigger than she looks in these pictures, and I'm quite sure she has some growing left to do:


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 18, 2008)

I think I scared Art....he was getting the water bottles in here...and suddenly I'm saying, 'Oh.....she's beautiful' (thinking Robin was the one who had walked in....then I explained I was looking at a flemish doe...

Before he could even start to say "no" I said - "not for me.....for someone else.."

Poor guy...he knows my weakness for flemmies..

She's a gorgeous doe.


----------



## gentle giants (Oct 18, 2008)

She is gorgeous.... How much do you think she wieghs, BF? Do you have any idea how old she is?


----------



## Illusion (Oct 19, 2008)

They are both gorgeous.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 19, 2008)

*gg*, I don't think she's all that heavy yet - maybe ten pounds - but is very rangy and looks like she has both some growing and a LOT of filling out to do.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 20, 2008)

Found as strays...:cry1::banghead

These beautiful beings found ... abandoned?!


----------



## gentle giants (Oct 21, 2008)

Is she/will she be spayed? She is so beautiful, I just love her face....


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 23, 2008)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> Is she/will she be spayed? She is so beautiful, I just love her face....


I think someone is falling in love... 

These big bunnies are just gorgeous - so sad to think that such gentle creatures can just be tossed aside 

Jan


----------



## Jenk (Oct 28, 2008)

I would if I could, but we're maxed-out with three bunners.

They are both _very_ beautiful! (Stating the obvious, I know...)

Jenk


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 30, 2008)

bumping for the spotted flemmie girl...


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Oct 30, 2008)

Is she litter trained?


----------

